# Marani:"Ibra più dirigente dei dirigenti".



## admin (3 Gennaio 2020)

Matteo Marani, a Sky, sul ritorno di Ibra e sulla conferenza di presentazione dello svedese:"Ibra oggi ha parlato più da dirigente, nel tavolo dei quattro mi è sembrato il più dirigente di tutti. Mi è sembrato quello che è mancato al Milan in questa fase. Ha usato parole che sono un messaggio chiaro a tutto l'ambiente. Lui ha chiarissima la situazione in cui è, ha parlato come leader carismatico di un gruppo. Si era parlato se servisse o meno, oggi Ibra ha zittito tutti".


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, a Sky, sul ritorno di Ibra e sulla conferenza di presentazione dello svedese:"Ibra oggi ha parlato più da dirigente, nel tavolo dei quattro mi è sembrato il più dirigente di tutti. Mi è sembrato quello che è mancato al Milan in questa fase. Ha usato parole che sono un messaggio chiaro a tutto l'ambiente. Lui ha chiarissima la situazione in cui è, ha parlato come leader carismatico di un gruppo. Si era parlato se servisse o meno, oggi Ibra ha zittito tutti".



A Marà! Ma se ha detto che non si possono valutare le cose senza viverle, che ha visto solo un pò di tv, che lui pensa solo al campo...

ma che stai a dì!


----------



## gabri65 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani, a Sky, sul ritorno di Ibra e sulla conferenza di presentazione dello svedese:"Ibra oggi ha parlato più da dirigente, nel tavolo dei quattro mi è sembrato il più dirigente di tutti. Mi è sembrato quello che è mancato al Milan in questa fase. Ha usato parole che sono un messaggio chiaro a tutto l'ambiente. Lui ha chiarissima la situazione in cui è, ha parlato come leader carismatico di un gruppo. Si era parlato se servisse o meno, oggi Ibra ha zittito tutti".



Purtroppo non ha zittito te, che hai detto un monte di bestialità da qualunquista.


----------

